# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Animals - Domestic or Wild

## Madison

Your favorite animal *beautiful* pics 
whatever the animal is  :Smiley20: 

They all very pretty to me ! 
Cuz I'm an animal fan! 


Go ahead  :Thumbsup20: 

I start you keep going ...

----------

12icer (08-14-2021),Brat (08-14-2021),crcook84 (02-23-2022),Dubler9 (05-28-2022),Jen (08-14-2021),Kodiak (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),OldSchool (09-16-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

12icer (08-14-2021),Brat (08-14-2021),Dubler9 (05-28-2022),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021),Nutsplitter (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

12icer (08-14-2021),Brat (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Catfucious

cat-2536662__340.jpg

----------

12icer (08-14-2021),Brat (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Rebel Yell



----------

12icer (08-14-2021),Brat (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

12icer (08-14-2021),Brat (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

12icer (08-14-2021),Brat (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (08-14-2021),Brat (08-14-2021),Catfucious (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (08-14-2021),Brat (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (08-14-2021),Brat (08-14-2021),Catfucious (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Catfucious

squirrel-5158715__480.jpg

----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Catfucious (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Kodiak (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Catfucious (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Kodiak (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Catfucious (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Catfucious (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Catfucious (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Catfucious (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Catfucious

puppy-5124948__480.jpg

----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Catfucious (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

Great thread Maddie.  More fun than watching people argue over vaccines.

----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison

> Great thread Maddie.  More fun than watching people argue over vaccines.


Thanks !  :Smiley20: 

I thought animals are a great therapy !  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Kodiak (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Jen



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Kodiak (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Catfucious

cat-914110__480.jpg

----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Kodiak (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Jen



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Kodiak (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Kodiak (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Kodiak (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Kodiak (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Kodiak (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Kodiak (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob



----------

Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Catfucious

cowgirl-419084__480.jpg

----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> 



open season coming soon, no bag limit or caliber restrictions.

----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Catfucious (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021),WarriorRob (08-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Catfucious (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021),Swedgin (11-19-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Catfucious (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Catfucious (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Catfucious (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

Rock a donkey

----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021)

----------


## Jen

I hope a video is okay for this thread.  I just saw this ..........and I love it.
All of my animals answer when I speak to them.

----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

Adorable singing duet between a girl and her bestie rottweiler


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> I hope a video is okay for this thread.  I just saw this ..........and I love it.
> All of my animals answer when I speak to them.



balam is awesome, i've seen him before. oriental shorthairs are really unique.

----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Catfucious (08-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Catfucious (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021)

----------


## Catfucious

wolves-2864647__340.jpg

----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Catfucious

seagull-3465550__480.jpg

----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-14-2021),Catfucious (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Jen (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Catfucious (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Jen (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Jen (08-14-2021),Kodiak (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Jen (08-14-2021),Kodiak (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Jen (08-14-2021),Kodiak (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

12icer (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

Snail eating grass

----------

12icer (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Kodiak (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021)

----------


## Jen

> balam is awesome, i've seen him before. oriental shorthairs are really unique.


Oh I want one of those.  I love talky cats!

----------

12icer (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

Jaguarundi

----------

12icer (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

Bengal cat

----------

12icer (08-14-2021),Jen (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

12icer (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

The pic of the kitty and Bearded Dragon above, reminds me when I had my BD who passed on at 11.  Here she is touching noses with our now 16 year old kitty Cricket...

----------

12icer (08-14-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021),Madison (08-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

> The pic of the kitty and Bearded Dragon above, reminds me when I had my BD who passed on at 11.  Here she is touching noses with our now 16 year old kitty Cricket...


So cute !!!!!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Catfucious (08-15-2021),Lone Gunman (08-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Catfucious (08-15-2021),Lone Gunman (08-15-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Catfucious (08-15-2021),Lone Gunman (08-15-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (08-15-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (08-15-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Catfucious (08-15-2021),Lone Gunman (08-15-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Catfucious (08-15-2021),Lone Gunman (08-15-2021)

----------


## Madison

Love !!!  :Smiley20:

----------

Lone Gunman (08-15-2021),Swedgin (04-19-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (08-18-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (08-18-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (08-18-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (08-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (08-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (08-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (08-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (08-18-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (08-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (08-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (08-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (08-18-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (08-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (08-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (08-19-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (08-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (08-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (08-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-23-2021),Lone Gunman (08-21-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-23-2021),Gracie (08-22-2021),Lone Gunman (08-21-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-23-2021),Madison (08-22-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-23-2021),Madison (08-22-2021)

----------


## Gracie

Hey @Lone Gunman.....check out my collection at WeHeartIt. I think you will like it. Color me surprised I wound up with 50k+ followers just for that one collection!

1000+ images about Animals/Critters on We Heart It | See more about animal and nature

Methinks you and other animal lovers will like.

And this is Cute Animals:

1000+ images about Cute Animals on We Heart It | See more about animal, dog and cat

----------

Brat (08-23-2021),Lone Gunman (08-22-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-23-2021),Lone Gunman (08-22-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-23-2021),Gracie (08-22-2021),Lone Gunman (08-22-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-23-2021),Lone Gunman (08-22-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-23-2021),Gracie (08-22-2021),Lone Gunman (08-22-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-23-2021),Catfucious (08-23-2021),Gracie (08-23-2021),Lone Gunman (08-24-2021)

----------


## Brat

> Hey @Lone Gunman.....check out my collection at WeHeartIt. I think you will like it. Color me surprised I wound up with 50k+ followers just for that one collection!
> 
> 1000+ images about Animals/Critters on We Heart It | See more about animal and nature
> 
> Methinks you and other animal lovers will like.
> 
> And this is Cute Animals:
> 
> 1000+ images about Cute Animals on We Heart It | See more about animal, dog and cat


Thank you!  I am now hip-deep in beautiful critters!

----------

Gracie (08-23-2021),Lone Gunman (08-24-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-24-2021),Catfucious (08-23-2021),Gracie (08-23-2021),Lone Gunman (08-24-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-24-2021),Catfucious (08-23-2021),Lone Gunman (08-24-2021)

----------


## Catfucious

fox-1284512__480.jpg

----------

Brat (08-24-2021),Lone Gunman (08-24-2021),Madison (08-23-2021)

----------


## Gracie

> Thank you!  I am now hip-deep in beautiful critters!


I have Pinterest too. Help yourself.  :Smile: 

900+ Glorious Animals ideas in 2021 | animals, animals beautiful, animals wild

900+ Just Too Cute ideas in 2021 | cute animals, funny animals, animal pictures

800 Animal Spirit Messengers ideas in 2021 | animal spirit guides, spirit animal, animal totems

----------

Brat (08-24-2021),Lone Gunman (08-24-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-24-2021),Catfucious (08-23-2021),Gracie (08-24-2021),Lone Gunman (08-24-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-24-2021),Lone Gunman (08-24-2021)

----------


## Catfucious

bird-1045954__480.jpg

----------

Brat (08-24-2021),Lone Gunman (08-24-2021)

----------


## Madison

Mister Raccoon  :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (08-24-2021),Catfucious (08-23-2021),Gracie (08-24-2021),Lone Gunman (08-24-2021)

----------


## Catfucious

nature-3106213__480.jpg

----------

Lone Gunman (08-24-2021),Madison (08-23-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

uhd video, amazing detail.

----------

Madison (08-24-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

this one's not so 'snaky'  :Smiley20:

----------

Gracie (08-24-2021)

----------


## Petro

Latest addition to our house...
Mini Aussie Shepherd, although the vet believes he will hit 50 lbs. Not so mini.
He pours on the cute relentlessly.
20210808_094739.jpg

----------

Brat (08-24-2021),Gracie (08-24-2021),Lone Gunman (08-24-2021),Madison (08-24-2021),Oceander (08-24-2021)

----------


## Petro

Latest addition to our house...20210808_094739.jpg
Mini Aussie Shepherd, although the vet believes he will hit 50 lbs. Not so mini.
He pours on the cute relentlessly. 
Sorry about the  flipped image.

----------


## Petro

Latest addition to our house...20210808_094739.jpg
Mini Aussie Shepherd, although the vet believes he will hit 50 lbs. Not so mini.
He pours on the cute relentlessly. 
Sorry about the  flipped image.
Although clicking on it shows proper rotation.

----------


## Northern Rivers

I figured as much.... :Smiley20:

----------


## Petro

Sorry folks about my colossal editing error there. Wss trying to correct the image and multiple posted. Unfamiliar with the site features. 
My avi correctly represents my computer skills.

----------

Brat (08-24-2021),Gracie (08-24-2021),Lone Gunman (08-25-2021),Madison (08-24-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (08-25-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (08-25-2021)

----------


## Madison

Oh! Lion so beautiful!

----------

Catfucious (08-25-2021),Lone Gunman (08-25-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Catfucious (08-25-2021),Hillofbeans (12-28-2021),Lone Gunman (08-25-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Catfucious (08-25-2021),Madison (08-25-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Catfucious (08-25-2021),Lone Gunman (08-25-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Catfucious (08-25-2021),Lone Gunman (08-25-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Catfucious (08-25-2021),Madison (08-25-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Catfucious (08-25-2021),Lone Gunman (08-25-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (08-25-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Catfucious (08-25-2021),Madison (08-25-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (08-25-2021)

----------


## Catfucious

horse-5628881__340.jpg

----------

Brat (08-29-2021),Lone Gunman (08-29-2021),Madison (08-25-2021)

----------


## Catfucious

tigers-591359__480.jpg

----------

Brat (08-29-2021),Lone Gunman (08-29-2021),Madison (08-25-2021)

----------


## Catfucious

rabbit-1903016__480.jpg

----------

Brat (08-29-2021),Lone Gunman (08-29-2021),Madison (08-25-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-29-2021),Catfucious (08-25-2021),Lone Gunman (08-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-29-2021),Catfucious (08-25-2021),Lone Gunman (08-29-2021)

----------


## Catfucious

fox-1758183__480.jpg

----------

Brat (08-29-2021),Lone Gunman (08-29-2021),Madison (08-25-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (09-17-2021),Brat (08-29-2021),Lone Gunman (08-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (09-17-2021),Brat (08-29-2021),Lone Gunman (08-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (09-17-2021),Brat (08-29-2021),Lone Gunman (08-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (09-17-2021),Brat (08-29-2021),Lone Gunman (08-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (09-17-2021),Brat (08-29-2021),Lone Gunman (08-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (09-17-2021),Brat (08-29-2021),Lone Gunman (08-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (09-17-2021),Brat (08-29-2021),Lone Gunman (08-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (09-17-2021),Brat (08-29-2021),Lone Gunman (08-29-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

12icer (09-17-2021),Brat (08-29-2021),Madison (09-17-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

12icer (09-17-2021),Brat (08-29-2021),Madison (09-17-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

12icer (09-17-2021),Brat (08-29-2021),Madison (09-17-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

12icer (09-17-2021),Brat (08-29-2021),Madison (09-17-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

12icer (09-17-2021),Brat (09-03-2021),Madison (09-17-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (09-03-2021),Madison (09-17-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

12icer (09-17-2021),LadyMoonlight (11-22-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

Domestic or Wild? I got the best of both worlds, optimistically speaking. The dog is also playful,..... and growing and learning..... got past the pain-in-the-ass days. :fingerscrossed:

Sometimes I wish I didn't sign-up for it all, but wouldn't trade it for the world.

----------

12icer (09-17-2021),Lone Gunman (09-17-2021),Madison (09-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (09-17-2021),Lone Gunman (09-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (09-17-2021),Lone Gunman (09-17-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

Just wow. What a nice pick me upper compilation of beautiful images on a Friday.

Thank you.

----------

Hillofbeans (12-28-2021),Lone Gunman (09-17-2021),Madison (09-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (09-17-2021),Lone Gunman (09-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (09-17-2021),Lone Gunman (09-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (09-17-2021),Lone Gunman (09-17-2021)

----------


## Felix

> Your favorite animal *beautiful* pics 
> whatever the animal is 
> 
> They all very pretty to me ! 
> Cuz I'm an animal fan! 
> 
> 
> Go ahead 
> 
> I start you keep going ...


What is Kamala Harris doing to that other hyena?

----------

12icer (09-17-2021),Lone Gunman (09-17-2021)

----------


## Madison

> What is Kamala Harris doing to that other hyena?


They are foxes not hyena

----------

12icer (09-17-2021),Lone Gunman (09-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (09-17-2021),Brat (09-29-2021),Lone Gunman (09-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (09-17-2021),Brat (09-29-2021),Lone Gunman (09-17-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (09-29-2021),Madison (09-22-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (09-29-2021),Madison (09-22-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (09-29-2021),Madison (09-22-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (09-29-2021),Lone Gunman (09-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (09-29-2021),Lone Gunman (09-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (09-29-2021),Lone Gunman (09-29-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (10-15-2021),Madison (09-30-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (10-15-2021),Madison (09-30-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (10-15-2021),Madison (09-30-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (10-15-2021),Madison (09-30-2021)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Where's the snakes at snakes don't get no love?

----------

Brat (10-15-2021),Lone Gunman (09-30-2021),Madison (09-30-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (10-15-2021),Lone Gunman (09-30-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (10-15-2021),Lone Gunman (09-30-2021)

----------


## Madison

> Where's the snakes at snakes don't get no love?

----------

Brat (10-15-2021),Kris P Bacon (10-01-2021),Lone Gunman (09-30-2021)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> 


Chewy barking at snek....

IMG_20211001_080038.jpg

----------

Brat (10-15-2021),Lone Gunman (10-01-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (10-15-2021),Kris P Bacon (10-01-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (10-15-2021),Kris P Bacon (10-01-2021),Madison (10-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (10-15-2021),Canadianeye (11-15-2021),Madison (10-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (10-15-2021),Madison (10-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (10-15-2021)

----------


## Madison

We can say that there is no sympathy here for the piranha. All we know that it is a great shot.

----------

Brat (10-15-2021),Canadianeye (11-15-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (10-24-2021),Lone Gunman (10-27-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (10-24-2021),Lone Gunman (10-27-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (10-30-2021),Lone Gunman (10-27-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (10-30-2021),Lone Gunman (10-27-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (10-30-2021),Lone Gunman (10-27-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (10-30-2021),Madison (10-28-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (10-30-2021),Catfucious (10-30-2021),Lone Gunman (10-28-2021)

----------


## Madison

Tell me a secret  :Smiley20:  cute

----------

Brat (10-30-2021),Catfucious (10-30-2021),Lone Gunman (10-28-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (10-30-2021),Canadianeye (11-15-2021),Catfucious (10-30-2021),Lone Gunman (10-28-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (10-30-2021),Canadianeye (11-15-2021),Catfucious (10-30-2021),Lone Gunman (10-28-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (10-30-2021),Madison (10-28-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (10-30-2021),Lone Gunman (10-30-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (10-30-2021),Madison (11-15-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (10-30-2021),Madison (11-15-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (10-30-2021),Madison (11-15-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (10-30-2021),Canadianeye (11-15-2021),Madison (11-15-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (10-30-2021),Madison (11-15-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (10-30-2021),Madison (11-15-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (10-30-2021),Canadianeye (11-15-2021),Madison (11-15-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (10-30-2021),Madison (11-15-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Canadianeye (11-15-2021),Madison (11-15-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (11-15-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Canadianeye (11-15-2021),Madison (11-15-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (11-15-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (11-15-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (11-15-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (11-15-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (11-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (11-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (11-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (11-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (11-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (11-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

LadyMoonlight (11-22-2021),Madison (11-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (11-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (11-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (11-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (11-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (11-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (11-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (11-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (11-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (11-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (11-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (11-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-19-2021),Madison (11-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-19-2021),Madison (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (11-19-2021),Lone Gunman (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (11-19-2021),Lone Gunman (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (11-19-2021),Lone Gunman (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (11-19-2021),Lone Gunman (11-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (11-19-2021),Lone Gunman (11-19-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-21-2021),Madison (11-21-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-21-2021),Madison (11-21-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-21-2021),Madison (11-21-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-21-2021),Madison (11-21-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-21-2021),Madison (11-21-2021)

----------


## Madison

:Thumbsup20: 
A moose got stuck in the railroad track 
and these rescuers teamed up to save the moose 
and return her back to the wild.

----------

Lone Gunman (11-21-2021)

----------


## Madison

Happy Bears

----------

Lone Gunman (11-22-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-24-2021),Madison (11-26-2021),Oceander (11-27-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-24-2021),Madison (11-26-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-24-2021),Madison (11-26-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-24-2021),Madison (11-26-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-24-2021),Madison (11-26-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-29-2021),Madison (11-26-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-29-2021),Madison (11-26-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-29-2021),Madison (11-26-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (11-29-2021),Lone Gunman (11-27-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Adorable endangered Amur tiger cub plays with mom at Toronto Zoo*

----------

Brat (11-29-2021),Lone Gunman (11-27-2021)

----------


## Madison

This is what *Hope for Paws* working for  :Thumbsup20: 
I like that team
https://www.hopeforpaws.org/about_us

----------

Brat (11-29-2021),Lone Gunman (11-27-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-29-2021),Madison (11-29-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-29-2021),Madison (11-29-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-29-2021),Madison (11-29-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-29-2021),Madison (11-29-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-29-2021),Madison (11-29-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-29-2021),Madison (11-29-2021)

----------


## Madison

> 


Gorgeous !!!! 
 :Love9:

----------

Lone Gunman (11-29-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (11-30-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

King and Queen

----------

Lone Gunman (11-30-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (12-01-2021)

----------


## Madison

> 


Those gorgeous eyes !!!

----------

Lone Gunman (12-01-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (12-01-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Madison

Bears are so funny !  :Smiley20:

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (12-02-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (12-02-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (12-02-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (12-02-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (12-02-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (12-02-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (12-02-2021)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley20:   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

The same bear has been caught repeatedly on security cameras sneaking into a recreational center to go swimming.

----------

Lone Gunman (12-03-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (12-12-2021),Madison (12-06-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (12-12-2021),Madison (12-06-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (12-12-2021),Madison (12-06-2021),Oceander (12-06-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (12-12-2021),Madison (12-06-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (12-12-2021),Lone Gunman (12-06-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (12-12-2021),Madison (12-06-2021),Oceander (12-06-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (12-12-2021),Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (12-12-2021),Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (12-12-2021),Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (12-12-2021),Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## Mr. Claws

cat.png

----------

Lone Gunman (12-15-2021),Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (12-20-2021),old dog (12-15-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## old dog

> 


Musical accompaniment:

----------

Lone Gunman (12-16-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

japanese flying squirrels.

----------

Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (12-20-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (12-20-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (12-20-2021)

----------


## Madison

:Love5:  :Love5:  :Love5: 

Naturalist Anneka Svenska shares with the viewers what she loves most about wolves as she plays with a captive North American Wolf.

----------

Lone Gunman (12-21-2021)

----------


## Madison

Snow Time

----------

Lone Gunman (12-22-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (12-22-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (12-22-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (12-22-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (12-22-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (12-23-2021)

----------


## Madison

Who's that  :Smiley20: 
Incredible they can have feelings
I thought they were only fighting all the time lol

----------

Lone Gunman (12-23-2021)

----------


## Madison

Grandiose and gorgeous

----------

Lone Gunman (12-23-2021)

----------


## Madison

Remind you of someone ..ok it's kind of cute anyway   :Smiley20:

----------

Lone Gunman (12-23-2021)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO:  Floyd !!!!!  LOL

----------

Lone Gunman (12-23-2021)

----------


## Madison

Ah... couple problems !  :Smiley20:

----------

Lone Gunman (12-23-2021)

----------


## Madison

> Ah... couple problems !


Ahhh... tenderness is back  :Smiley20:

----------

Lone Gunman (12-24-2021)

----------


## Madison

God please give me Trump 2024

----------

Lone Gunman (12-24-2021),Nutsplitter (12-26-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (12-24-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Canadianeye (12-29-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-12-2022),Madison (12-30-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-12-2022),Madison (12-30-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (01-12-2022),Lone Gunman (01-03-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (01-12-2022),Lone Gunman (01-03-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (01-12-2022),Lone Gunman (01-03-2022)

----------


## Madison

Rest In Peace Eko   :Sad20:

----------

Brat (01-12-2022),Lone Gunman (01-03-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Priya Tiger Celebrates 18th Birthday 3D 180VR*

----------

Brat (01-12-2022),Lone Gunman (01-03-2022)

----------


## Madison

That was *EKO* while alive ... R.I.P. ECHO

----------

Brat (01-12-2022),Lone Gunman (01-03-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-12-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-12-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-12-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-12-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-12-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-12-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-12-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-12-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-12-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-12-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-12-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-12-2022),Madison (01-12-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-12-2022),LadyMoonlight (01-17-2022),Madison (01-12-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-12-2022),Madison (01-12-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-12-2022),Madison (01-12-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-12-2022),LadyMoonlight (01-17-2022),Madison (01-12-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-12-2022),Madison (01-12-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

https://media.gab.com/system/media_a...457b2c1380.mp4

----------

Brat (01-12-2022),Madison (01-12-2022)

----------


## Madison

So adorable !!!!!



*This man raised an opossum. Now he thinks they are smarter than dogs.*

----------

Lone Gunman (01-13-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

LadyMoonlight (01-17-2022),Lone Gunman (01-17-2022)

----------


## Madison

So cute !!!

----------

LadyMoonlight (01-17-2022),Lone Gunman (01-17-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (01-17-2022),Lone Gunman (01-17-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (01-17-2022),Lone Gunman (01-17-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-17-2022),Madison (01-17-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-17-2022),LadyMoonlight (01-17-2022),Madison (01-17-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-17-2022),LadyMoonlight (01-17-2022),Madison (01-17-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-17-2022),Madison (01-17-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-17-2022),Madison (01-17-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-17-2022),LadyMoonlight (01-17-2022),Madison (01-17-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (01-17-2022),LadyMoonlight (01-17-2022),Madison (01-17-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (02-12-2022),Madison (02-08-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (02-12-2022),Madison (02-03-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (02-12-2022),Madison (02-03-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (02-12-2022),Madison (02-03-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (02-12-2022),Madison (02-03-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (02-12-2022),Madison (02-03-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Horse Mother Who Lost Her Baby Adopts A Foal As Her Own!*

----------

Brat (02-12-2022),Lone Gunman (02-11-2022)

----------


## Madison

So cute !!!




Pigeon loses ability to fly. 
He adapts by becoming one of the dogs

----------

Brat (02-12-2022),Lone Gunman (02-11-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (02-12-2022),Madison (02-12-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Gentle Giant Horse Teaches A Neglected Horse How To Play*

----------

Brat (02-16-2022),Lone Gunman (02-16-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-16-2022),Lone Gunman (02-16-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (02-23-2022),Madison (02-23-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (02-23-2022),Madison (02-23-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (02-23-2022),Madison (02-23-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (02-23-2022),Madison (02-23-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (02-23-2022),Madison (02-23-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (02-23-2022),Madison (02-23-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-02-2022),Lone Gunman (03-04-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-02-2022),Lone Gunman (03-04-2022)

----------


## Madison

*This Warthog took a trip to the Mongoose Spa*

----------

Brat (03-06-2022),Lone Gunman (03-04-2022)

----------


## Madison

This chicken is a dog from the future

Boo is his name !

----------

Brat (03-06-2022),Lone Gunman (03-04-2022)

----------


## Common

Thats all folks  :Smile:

----------

Brat (03-06-2022),Lone Gunman (03-04-2022),Madison (03-04-2022)

----------


## Madison

So cute !  :Smiley20: 



*This rescued sparrow is convinced he's a dog*

----------

Brat (03-06-2022),Common (03-04-2022),Lone Gunman (03-05-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (03-06-2022),Madison (03-06-2022)

----------


## Madison

> 


Blue Jays are so funny ..real little clowns
I have a lot of them at home

----------

Brat (03-08-2022),Lone Gunman (03-07-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (03-08-2022),Madison (03-08-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (04-14-2022),Madison (04-19-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (04-14-2022),Madison (04-19-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (04-14-2022),Madison (04-19-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (04-14-2022),Madison (04-19-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (04-14-2022),Madison (04-19-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (04-14-2022),Madison (04-19-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (04-14-2022),Madison (04-19-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (04-14-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (04-14-2022),Madison (04-19-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (04-14-2022),Madison (04-19-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (04-21-2022),Madison (04-19-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-21-2022),Lone Gunman (04-19-2022)

----------


## Madison

> 


Awsome it's great those places to stay wild
At 2.42  poor bear full of ticks  :Sad20:

----------

Brat (04-21-2022),Lone Gunman (04-19-2022)

----------


## Madison

It happen to me to be at about 10 feet from a lone timber wolf
at my place and he only did stare at me for a little while then left

Now I try to have my camera with me all the time 
It was looking exactly like this one
Gorgeous

----------

Lone Gunman (04-21-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2022),Madison (04-24-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (04-26-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (04-26-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (04-26-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (04-26-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (04-26-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-27-2022)

----------


## Madison

I was very young and stupid
I met those kind of animals long ago 
when there was no danger to hitchhike in USA.
I decided to go sleep it was getting too late and darker to hitchhike


In a field along a USA State Highway (middle of USA) 
In the morning I was in my sleeping bag half sleep and one was smelling me ..
I think it was a mother and her babies they were making some little noises then they left running away in the wood. I didn't move and I did no noise.

They were looking just like that:

----------

Lone Gunman (04-27-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> I was very young and stupid
> I met those kind of animals long ago 
> when there was no danger to hitchhike in USA.
> I decided to go sleep it was getting too late and darker to hitchhike
> 
> 
> In a field along a USA State Highway (middle of USA) 
> In the morning I was in my sleeping bag half sleep and one was smelling me ..
> I think it was a mother and her babies they were making some little noises then they left running away in the wood. I didn't move and I did no noise.
> ...



little bean pigs.  :Smiley20:

----------

Madison (04-27-2022)

----------


## Madison

What is that..I just took pics and I saw that ..

----------

Lone Gunman (04-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-27-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

maybe a coon?

----------

Madison (04-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-27-2022)

----------


## Madison

> maybe a coon?


A ghost LOLOLOL

----------

Lone Gunman (04-28-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-27-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> A ghost LOLOLOL


You're definitely being watched!   :Smiley20:

----------

Lone Gunman (04-28-2022),Madison (04-27-2022)

----------


## Madison

> You're definitely being watched!


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Lone Gunman (04-28-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-27-2022)

----------


## Madison

Cute story about a Beagle and a Sloth

Beagle very slowly wins over this rescued sloth by acting just like him — 
and it finally pays off when the sloth snuggles with him!

----------

Lone Gunman (05-07-2022)

----------


## Madison

*A boy and his pet goose*






*Goose Picks This Lady To Be His Mom*

----------

Lone Gunman (05-10-2022)

----------


## Madison

A bear meets a skunk for probably the first time.. :Smiley20:

----------

Lone Gunman (05-10-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (05-28-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (05-28-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (05-28-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------

